# H4H Magazine write up



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to attend the H4H event this year (gutted doesn't come close). Sadly this also impacts on my ability to do the write up for the magazine and we're dedicating the full page to H4H. So I'm looking for a volunteer(s) to help me out. My copy deadline is the Friday of that week, though I have a sneaking suspicion that the team would welcome it a little earlier than that.

So to turn it around quickly I need some info the day after the event and am very conscious that Rick and Rich will be worn out!!!!

I'm looking for info on
- prize winners and their scores
- auction items - particularly the higher priced ones and any quality comments from Mark the auctioneer
- grand total raised and the sub total from the auction
- what H4H hope to spend the money on
- any funny stories from the day

You can send it to me as bullet points and I'll do the rest.

Please let me know if you are able to help. 

Thanks

T


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2014)

54 views. No replies  (though i did get a very nice PM from Swinger :thup Just heard from Nick that content will be a double page spread so please help me to do the day justice. Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 22, 2014)

Go on then Tiger, I will help you out with my colleagues from the north west. You can then dedicate a page to how we crushed the southern forumers even after they had several practise rounds at north hants and protected their handicaps all season :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2014)

I will pitch in and help Glyn.

I will admit and say I looked at it before and it scared me off on my own 

I know I would have forgot something important!


----------



## philly169 (Sep 22, 2014)

i'm going to take my go pro, so may be able to get some pics or video footage


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

Tiger said:



			54 views. No replies  (though i did get a very nice PM from Swinger :thup Just heard from Nick that content will be a double page spread so please help me to do the day justice. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 Great news on the two page spread. :thup: Any chance you could link into last years spread, so forumers can see the sort of thing you are after ?


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2014)

Only just come across this and I'll chip in mate, especially as I'm playing with a GM staffer and a H4H's Battleback golfer.  I'll take as many pics as possible :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll take some pics also and see if I can chip in with a few words :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll take some pics also and see if I can chip in with a few words :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I cant see that being a problem


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll take some pics also and see if I can chip in with a few words :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You mention Liverpool FC and you are banned.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I cant see that being a problem

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I don't remember you being funny last week


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

I don't remember you being funny last week 

Click to expand...

 I don't suppose he could get a word in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

richart said:



			I don't suppose he could get a word in.

Click to expand...


And you have never been funny


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2014)

richart said:



			I don't suppose he could get a word in.

Click to expand...

He couldn't, I was the quiet, shy one that day :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			He couldn't, I was the quiet, shy one that day :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Now whos going to believe that.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			He couldn't, I was the quiet, shy one that day :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:

Next you will tell us the Easter Bunny is real


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Now whos going to believe that.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I was on my best behaviour I'll have you know, I wanted to do well for my partner and leave a lasting impression :smirk:





Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

Next you will tell us the Easter Bunny is real 

Click to expand...

Oh no........tell me your joking


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was on my best behaviour I'll have you know, I wanted to do well for my partner and leave a lasting impression :smirk:

You did mate I was very impressed with your game and your will to do well.
I think you have a great chance to get the HFH trophy back.
That's added pressure 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			You did mate I was very impressed with your game and your will to do well.
I think you have a great chance to get the HFH trophy back.
That's added pressure 

Click to expand...

You won't knobble me that easily :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





Fish said:



			I think you have a great chance to get the HFH trophy back.
		
Click to expand...

not a cat in hells chance........... I'm not even going to bring it with me!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! Have a moan, go do some decorating, come home, avalanche of comments  :thup: Thanks everyone and have a great time


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

chrisd said:





pokerjoke said:



			not a cat in hells chance........... I'm not even going to bring it with me!
		
Click to expand...

That old age and loss of memory is showing its ugly head again, you gave it back last week at Blackmooor :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------

